# I don't get it. Ambien Vs. Xanax



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

My doc prescribed me some Xanax (low dose) just recently. I also take Ambien every night to help with sleep. 

About 30 minutes into the Ambien I start to smile, I am expressive with my emotions, I laugh, I am kinda extroverted, I am more optimistic oh and get this.....I want to socialize. I want to talk to people. I want to meet new people. Then I a pass out 


I took the low dose Xanax one day and I felt like a walking corpse. I felt emotionless. I would be happy sitting in a dark cold basement with no TV  

What the deal? I am starting to think meds are just a waste of time and money.

I get better results (which are not great), by drinking a red bull before and during a social event then all those meds I have been prescribed for Depression/Anxiety/SAD


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You just havent found the right med/dose yet thats all. I have found the right meds for me finally. They are in my sig.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> You just haven't found the right med/dose yet thats all. I have found the right meds for me finally. They are in my sig.


Does a Psychiatrist have to do this? I want to push for an as needed benzo augmented with a stim.

http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/postx18091-0-10.html

Did well for that guy,,,,,,and Noca I believe he uses adderall at some point.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I used to take Ambien a lot. Before it forces you to pass out it feels a little like Vicodin. It actually feels really good. I have a friend who takes it and she describes it as "feeling cuddly." Only problem is after 30-45 mins you can't keep your eyes open.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out the look i posted above, I apologise if it breaks forum rules. This guy wrote a nice post about his SA and how he was able to reduce it


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Try L Tryptophan with b6. Take it on an empty stomega and you'll be right as rain, possibly.*


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i used 2 take ambien during the day, im an extreme insomniac so if i want 2 i dont have to go 2 sleep even with a sleep aid


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

This kind of paradoxical reaction happens sometimes when using Ambien. In general the body becomes adapted to it. When I used it I got happy and optimistic, but not one bit tired. ;-)


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

What MG?


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

ARGH!!!

I'm dying to try AMBIEN!!!


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ambien causes relieve in social behavior, but is not taken for that reason.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm usually a light sleeper, and Ambien CR makes me feel so much more rested off of 7-8 hours of sleep. I love it. I used to have to get 10 hours to feel somewhat rested.


----------



## Sbp (Aug 31, 2011)

Xanax is good at first till you start having those nights where you're like I'm pretty awake I'll take two. this then the tolerance and need for a bigger set in. You get this with every sleeping pill (my psych and i have tried them all) but if you have self control with your dosage I recommend 1 mg Xanax along with a 50-100 mg trazodone. I did well on that till benzos started turning into cAndy. So after ambien (did housework and walked to a gas station) seroquel (felt so dead inside that wanted to die. Pure uncomfortablephysical exhaustion) plus I still woke up ever hour feeling like i took a mid day nap. Now on lunesta (no bizarre effect just still not sleeping for more than an hour at a time. Got help for addiction to lorazepam klonopin and xanax so maybe I'll try going back to them? Any other thoughts. Don't bore me with natural remedies ive tried every little technique and every root or extract and every otc pill. I'm not opposed to combos of drugs that have success stories.


Thanks


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Benzo i think allow us 2 see what we are like normally
End of the day it's a short term thibg


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've taken both Xanax and Ambien. I prefer Xanax, Ambien just knocks me the funk out and too quick. Plus it makes your appetite insatiable. Hell, there were many times where I slept walked to my fridge and started mawing down on anything I could get my paws on. I gained 50 pounds on that with the quickness. Oh, and don't ever drink on Ambien either unless you want to experience the worst blackout of your life!!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

all i have is the 'extended relase' one, would it work if i crushed it and took it in the day time to see how i feel? i bearly feel anything when i take it at night

i just want to see if i can use it for anxiety, lol


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I get euphoric and anxiolytic effects after taking ambien too. It doesn't really put me to sleep either unless i take 30+ mg. Theres no way i could use it during the day though and function, it definately makes me feel drugged up...its pretty obvious to people when i've taken it lol.



super said:


> all i have is the 'extended relase' one, would it work if i crushed it and took it in the day time to see how i feel? i bearly feel anything when i take it at night
> 
> i just want to see if i can use it for anxiety, lol


Yes, if you crushed it well enough then it would be instant release. Why do you have to take it in the daytime though to see if it would work for anxiety? just take it a couple hours before you usually go to bed. If you take it during the day and it actually works for you...well i doubt you'd be getting much accomplished that day. And definately don't drive on it, could easily get a dui


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i guess i'll try it tomorrow then haha, and yeah obviously i wont drive and wont have anything planned after i take it...like studying or reading, just chillin!


----------

